# Lost Video Controller VGA drivers



## foxcrafter (Oct 29, 2006)

:sigh: My PC Club desktop apparently got some bad current problems- appeared power supply spikes took out hard drive, and a real good video card. Got new supply and drive. Reloaded XP Home and noticed thatvideo performance was terrible, esp. when scrolling pages, or deleting long strings of emails. The picture rolls and rolls slowly before settling down. An analysis found in Xp's advanced troubleshooting indicated the drivers for the Video Controller compatible with VGA did not load. Going through the driver update and the XP disk, result was drivers not found. All kinds of purchased services and software promise to find the proper drivers and fix. (for the record, I have not yet installed a new video card; just allowing things to revert to the video furnished by the motherboard. Can someone please point me down a good, hopefully, free road to get the drivers I need to straighten this problem out? Also, when I first used this PC, before I went to a stand-alone vid. card, the system did not have this driver problem. The video was fine, just typically generic. Don't understand why this problem now.

Thanks,

Foxcrafter


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings foxcrafter, and Welcome to TSF!

I have been using this site for a number of years now, and found it to be a valuable resource for finding those hard to get drivers.
The site is "Drivers Headquarters™", it has a unique scanner that scans your PC for all component drivers, and suggests the latest ones available.

Give it a try and post back with the result.


----------



## foxcrafter (Oct 29, 2006)

*Thanks for the help!*

Chauffer 2,

Thanks for the tip about Driver Headquarters. I had hoped not to have to buy a service but their Driver Detective was excellent! It found the problem and fixed my video problem, along with a subsequent audio problem, and also flagged 4 other driver updates that I needed. The whole thing worked quickly and flawlessly. Thanks again for the help.

Foxcrafter


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm glad that you got it sorted. :4-clap:

Enjoy :4-cheers:


----------



## victorhr18 (Nov 24, 2006)

*controldor GV-R955256T*

this is an english site please post in english


----------

